# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hele dag benauwd

## nance37

Hallo Lotgenoten,

Ik weet eigenlijk niet zo goed waar ik moet beginnen..... Ik ben een vrouw van 37 (net geworden ) en heb eigenlijk al een jaar of 15 min of meer klachten (na de bevalling van m'n dochter).

Het is begonnen met depresssie (toen ik 23 was) tegelijk paniek-aanvallen met alle bijbehorende symptomen.
Na een jaar of 4 a 5 alles onder controle en een heel leuk en druk leven. Ik heb hard gewerkt om te zijn waar ik nu ben in het bedrijfsleven en heb ook een heel leuk en druk sociaal leven.

Maar nu komt het>>>> Ik blijf last houden van allerlei vage klachten, die min of meer verband houden met hyperventilatie. Zo heb ik soms nog weleens een paniekaanval (met name in een drukke kroeg ofzo), heb ik vorig jaar weken last gehad van een "brok in de keel" en ben ik nu sinds een paar weken erg benauwd.
Het lijkt wel of de hyperventilatie na al die jaren een "andere" wending heeft genomen. Heel raar maar ik krijg steeds nieuwe klachten en de hartkloppingen e.d. zijn al een hele tijd op de achtergrond. Maar goed, die benauwdheid is de hele dag aanwezig en af en toe kan ik niet door/diep ademen met een vol/opgeblazen gevoel.
Kan iemand mij vertellen of dit ook één van de symptomen van chv is??
Ik ben continu op zoek naar bevestiging en geruststelling. Ik vraag ook regelmatig aan mijn vriend: denk je dat ik binnenkort dood ga? Hij maakt hier meestal een grapje over en stelt me dus hélemaal niet gerust.

Ik heb een dochter uit een eerder huwelijk en ben zo bang om haar "alleen" achter te moeten laten (contact met haar vader is bijna nihil).

Het lijkt wel of alles waar ik geen controle over kan krijgen, voor mij een obsessie wordt. Ik ben ZOOOOO bang om dood te gaan. Dat is mijn GROOTSTE angst. Ooh ja, 2 maanden geleden een rontgenfoto laten maken van m'n longen omdat ik bang was voor een enge longziekte (ik rook nl). Hierop waren geen afwijkingen te zien, pppfff. (tijdelijk gerust gesteld). Aantal sigaretjes gelijk geminimalisserd naar max 5 per dag. Dit gaat gelukkig al 2 maanden goed.

Ook heb ik veel moeite met het op vakantie gaan naar het buitenland. Stel dat ik daar in het ziekenhuis kom, of erger nog dood ga. Wie vangt mijn dochter op? Té gek voor woorden deze gedachtes, maar ze zijn er wel. Bijna de hele dag tijdens mijn vakantie in Spanje of Turkije.

Ik heb nu eigenlijk 2 vragen;
1) zijn er mensen die zich herkennen in mijn verhaal?
2) kan die benauwdheid en het opgeblazen gevoel CHV zijn? Of toch naar de huisarts hiermee?

Ik zou het heel fijn vinden om reaktie te krijgen.

Groetjes Nance

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Nance,

Benauwdheid en een opgeblazen gevoel kan inderdaad bij Chronische Hyperventilatie horen. Kijk eens naar de onderstaande symptomen van chv.
Misschien heb je er wat aan:


- vermoeidheid
- prikkelbaarheid
- slaaploosheid
- lichamelijke gespannenheid
- angst, angstdromen, doodsangst 
- bezorgdheid
- hypochondrie
- huil en/of lach buien
- depressiviteit en neerslachtigheid
- fobieen
- je onwerkelijk voelen
- onrust
- hartkloppingen
- overslaan van het hart
- pijn op de borst
- koude/klamme handen
- bewustzijnsstoornissen
- duizeligheid en wazig of zwart voor de ogen zien
- neiging tot flauwvallen
- oorsuizingen
- slechte concentratie
- hoofdpijn
- gevoel dat er een band om je hoofd zit
- tintelingen in je handen en vingers
- tintelingen rond je mond, in je tong en in je voet
- dood of dof gevoel in armen en benen
- spierpijn en/of gewrichtspijn
- trillingen van de spieren
- stijfheid van handen, vingers en gezicht
- droge mond
- kriebel in de keel
- neiging tot hoesten
- kortademigheid
- benauwdheid of ademnood
- het gevoel niet door te kunnen zuchten
- beklemming of druk op de borst
- stekende pijn in je hartstreek
- moeten zuchten, gapen of hijgen
- opgeblazen gevoel 
- pijn in de maagstreek
- misselijkheid
- opboeren
- winderigheid
- diarree
- het gevoel of er een brok in de keel zit
- verstopping
- moeite met doorslikken

----------


## dodgededog

> Hallo Lotgenoten,
> 
> Ik weet eigenlijk niet zo goed waar ik moet beginnen..... Ik ben een vrouw van 37 (net geworden ) en heb eigenlijk al een jaar of 15 min of meer klachten (na de bevalling van m'n dochter).
> 
> Het is begonnen met depresssie (toen ik 23 was) tegelijk paniek-aanvallen met alle bijbehorende symptomen.
> Na een jaar of 4 a 5 alles onder controle en een heel leuk en druk leven. Ik heb hard gewerkt om te zijn waar ik nu ben in het bedrijfsleven en heb ook een heel leuk en druk sociaal leven.
> 
> Maar nu komt het>>>> Ik blijf last houden van allerlei vage klachten, die min of meer verband houden met hyperventilatie. Zo heb ik soms nog weleens een paniekaanval (met name in een drukke kroeg ofzo), heb ik vorig jaar weken last gehad van een "brok in de keel" en ben ik nu sinds een paar weken erg benauwd.
> Het lijkt wel of de hyperventilatie na al die jaren een "andere" wending heeft genomen. Heel raar maar ik krijg steeds nieuwe klachten en de hartkloppingen e.d. zijn al een hele tijd op de achtergrond. Maar goed, die benauwdheid is de hele dag aanwezig en af en toe kan ik niet door/diep ademen met een vol/opgeblazen gevoel.
> ...


MEID,
IK HERKEN IEDER WOORD....EN HET IS KLOTE
IK BEN 34 EN HEB DIT SOORT ONZIN OOK AL VANAF MIJN 19E
MISSCHIEN WIL JE MAILEN, KUNNNEN WE SAMEN KLAGEN
DUS ALS JE INTRESSE HEBT HOOR IK HET GRAAG
GROETJES CLAUDIA

----------


## dodgededog

vraag me alleen af of ik hier iets prive kan vesturen??

----------


## paletje

hallo, ik heb een soort vergelijkbare klachten, benauwd hoestgevoel en druk op de borst ook voelt het soms of er een groot stuk appel of zoiets in mijn keel zit en soms voelt mijn keel ook branderig aan. maar het vervelendste is dat benauwde hoestgevoel in je keel-borst alsof je iets hebt ingeademd waardoor je een hoestkriebel krijgt en het benauwd aan voelt. ik heb al diverse onderzoeken achter de rug maar ze kunnen niets vinden. ik heb wel al een aantal maanden ademhalingstherapie en volgens die therapeut hyperventileer ik niet meer. dus wat het dan wel is weet ik ook niet. het maakt me bij vlagen erg bang en ik voel me ook erg onrustig. het beheerst zo,n beetje mijn hele leven en daar wil ik wel graag vanaf. ben wel blij dat er meer mensen last van hebben niet voor hun want het is vreselijk om te hebben maar meer omdat ik dan weet dat het niets ernstigs is. gr Grada

----------


## twinky

re:heel de dag 










re:iedere dag benauwd

hallo ik heb de zelfde verschijnselen maar niet altijt de gehele dag of dagen dan is het een tijtje weg en dan is het er weer 
ik heb zelf ook angst aanvallen daar gebruik ik nu paroxsodine ik kan je ze aanbevelen ik krijg af en toe nog wel een een aanval maar duurt maar een paar secondeen dan is het wegik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt
groetjes toos

----------


## JOJO

goede dag mischien hebben jullie het al eens gehoord maar ik denk dat het een angstoornis kan zijn of paniekstoornis,dat zou het gevolg van hyperventileren kunnen zijn, als het je leven bepaald in alles wat je wilt en doet moet je eens naar een psygoloog die kunnen je vast helpen,eigenlijk moet je denken van waarom hyperv. ik want dat doe je vaak door onderliggende problemen en geloof me er is echt wat aan te doen.groetjes

----------


## webmulder

> hallo, ik heb een soort vergelijkbare klachten, benauwd hoestgevoel en druk op de borst ook voelt het soms of er een groot stuk appel of zoiets in mijn keel zit en soms voelt mijn keel ook branderig aan. maar het vervelendste is dat benauwde hoestgevoel in je keel-borst alsof je iets hebt ingeademd waardoor je een hoestkriebel krijgt en het benauwd aan voelt. ik heb al diverse onderzoeken achter de rug maar ze kunnen niets vinden. ik heb wel al een aantal maanden ademhalingstherapie en volgens die therapeut hyperventileer ik niet meer. dus wat het dan wel is weet ik ook niet. het maakt me bij vlagen erg bang en ik voel me ook erg onrustig. het beheerst zo,n beetje mijn hele leven en daar wil ik wel graag vanaf. ben wel blij dat er meer mensen last van hebben niet voor hun want het is vreselijk om te hebben maar meer omdat ik dan weet dat het niets ernstigs is. gr Grada



Hoi ik heb precies het zelfde heledag druk op me borst stervends benauwd hoesten veel hoesten lijkt wel of je hoest omdat je lucht binnen moet halen ofzo zie dat het al een tijd geleden is dat je deze post hebt geplaats weet niet of je er nog last van hebt ? maar zou wel graag eens in contact willen komen met lotgenoten

----------


## webmulder

nog mensen met de zelfde klachten als hier boven beschreven ik wel stervends benauwd druk op de borst hoesten en ga zo maar door

----------


## AenL

Ik Heb precies t zelfde al 13jr lang ik ben bereid om mail contact te hebben...wie nog meer?

----------


## jolandajolanda

> Hallo Lotgenoten,
> 
> Ik weet eigenlijk niet zo goed waar ik moet beginnen..... Ik ben een vrouw van 37 (net geworden ) en heb eigenlijk al een jaar of 15 min of meer klachten (na de bevalling van m'n dochter).
> 
> Het is begonnen met depresssie (toen ik 23 was) tegelijk paniek-aanvallen met alle bijbehorende symptomen.
> Na een jaar of 4 a 5 alles onder controle en een heel leuk en druk leven. Ik heb hard gewerkt om te zijn waar ik nu ben in het bedrijfsleven en heb ook een heel leuk en druk sociaal leven.
> 
> Maar nu komt het>>>> Ik blijf last houden van allerlei vage klachten, die min of meer verband houden met hyperventilatie. Zo heb ik soms nog weleens een paniekaanval (met name in een drukke kroeg ofzo), heb ik vorig jaar weken last gehad van een "brok in de keel" en ben ik nu sinds een paar weken erg benauwd.
> Het lijkt wel of de hyperventilatie na al die jaren een "andere" wending heeft genomen. Heel raar maar ik krijg steeds nieuwe klachten en de hartkloppingen e.d. zijn al een hele tijd op de achtergrond. Maar goed, die benauwdheid is de hele dag aanwezig en af en toe kan ik niet door/diep ademen met een vol/opgeblazen gevoel.
> ...


ik herken dit zoooo

ik heb 2 jaar geleden een enorme hyperventilatie aanval gehad ik dacht dat ik dood ging heb arts gebeld en die dacht dus aan hyperventilatie, daarna heb ik altijd die benauwdheid gehouden, ik heb niet het gevoel dat ik nou zo snel adem ofzo of echt aanvallen heb maar gewoon 24 uur per dag benauwd, ene keer erger dan de andere keer met af en toe wat slijm.
herkent iemand dit?

----------


## jolandajolanda

ik heb dit ook veel hoesten en gapen om wat lucht te krijgen, ikzelf heb het 24 uur per dag benauwd verder geen aanvallen en gevoel of ik snel en te diep ademhaal, adem wel veel door de mond neus zit altijd wat verstopt

----------


## mamajaydenenliv

Hoi allemaal,

Ook ik heb die klachten, veel zuchten en soms lukt me dat nog niet eens en veel gapen maar als ik gestoort word lukt me dat niet en word ik nog benauwder, word er zo moedeloos van en durf bijna niks meer, heb het zo benauwd en kan niet goed doorademen.
Ik ben sinds gisteren begonnen met de therapie Hyperven maar wat is dat zwaar.
Iemand behoefte in mailcontact?
Ik wil gewoon met lotgenoten in contact komen.

Liefs,
Karin

----------


## mamajaydenenliv

Hoe gaat het nu met jouw?

----------


## mamajaydenenliv

Hoe gaat het nu met jouw jolandajolanda?

----------


## W1435

Hallo,

Ik ben een meisje van 15 en heb hetzelfde voor. Ik heb geen druk leven, volgens mij. Maar heb vaak last van mijn adem. Ik denk dan ook vaak aan dat ik ga sterven. Dit zorgt er dan voor dat ik mij nog slechter voel. Elke dag lijkt wel een droom voor mij, ik vraag mij af of ik wel besta. 
Wat mij helpt is skypen met iemand of effe mezelf effe in de spiegel bekijken. Gewoon u gedachten proberen te veranderen. Toen ik 12 was had ik hetzelfde voor maar was na 1 jaar er eindelijk uit. Maar nu is het terug 6 maanden bezig. Ik kan er niet meer tegen..

Groetjes

----------

